# silver flying fox crossocheilus reticulatus question



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I love these guys since discovering them about 1.5 yrs ago, i don't have much algae in my tank, just puffs of bba on my filter intakes, but these guys clean it up so fast. I believe they're a must in a planted aquarium


They school really nicely and aren't aggressive towards other fish. They're not as aggressive as SAE's and when they're big they still go after thread and hair algae from what I've seen.
American flag fish are awesome too , but they're pretty aggressive from my experience.

I'm on a few other aquarscaping forms, but unless i am searching the wrong key words, I can't seem to find much people using them because people in the GVA.

have you also noticed this or is it just me and my search abilities?

thx

Ray


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I think they are pretty common/well known around here 

I think that they get quite large such that Otos may be a better choice for smaller tanks, but Crosso. Reticulatus is definitely one of the best algae eaters out there.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Mine initially was not touching my algae since I guess it was used to eating flakes/pellets. I cut down on feeding and over time it took care of my BBA.

Was supposed to add more of the crosso but due to luck, or should I say bad luck, they jumped out of their container before I was able to introduce them into my tank...


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

i love these guys and they school really nicely in my tank, I'm going to purchase a group of 10 more soon.

There's not much information about these guys on the internet, from what I've read, they come from faster moving streams and nibble away on algae on rocks.
I'm guessing they're all wild caught as they haven't been bred in capitivity.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm a big fan of these algaebeaters but lately I spotted my adult fish eating rotala pearl and rotala mexicana goias. Heads up on what plants you keep with them.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

What about carpeting plants? Anybody have experience with that.?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

i have glosso, hc, e.tenellus and monte carlo in a few of my tanks and they don't bother those plants.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Nothing without pics.....lol


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

i'm assuming photos of my tank with these plants

here's a section of my tank with glosso and some e. tenellus mixed in from a while ago









e.tenellus is at my office aquarium and I don't have a recent photo of it
HC i don't keep in my tank anymore

there's patches of monte carlo in my current setup on the left side, but I've replaced most of the front foreground plants and waiting for my field of styrogene repens and glossostigma to fill it up

Aquarium 2014-12 by RW-Photography, on Flickr

but then again if you don't trust me that's ok with me also 

lawson let's see those photos of them eating the plants


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh no I know these guys are miracle workers they just mow the bba. 

Just wasn't sure if they can be in with carpets lol. Clearly! Amazing tanks.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

opps! i wasn't too sure what you wanted photos of? I'll take a photo of lawson next time i see him for plants =p


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

No no I just wasn't sure if carpeting plants were possible with them mines kinda rough and I'm starting a new planted setup, dry start, and was wondering if he will be moved over after or moved along kinda thing. 

Thanks for the photos. 

Those who know me know I'm always joking


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, mine eats some of my plant! I saw them nibbling on some babytears, tripartita, and all mosses they will eat. And recently on my 90gal where I have my rainbows, I saw all new Anubia leaves had been chewed on. But they are really good eater of all algae.


----------

